# Forney AT-100 Welder



## Skip Ellis (Dec 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with this machine? I only plan to weld Sch 40 steel tubing and other lightweight materials with it and will be learning in the process.


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 19, 2010)

This one http://www.hardwaresales.com/Equipment/Metal-Welders/Forney-AT-100-ARC-Inverter-p8439034.html

http://www.forneyind.com/newprod.html

Those only go to 100 amps so i don't know about welding sch 40 pipe maybe with 3/32 rod. Another thing is your duty cycle isn't much at the higher amps so you might be sitting a while as it cools. But only you know how long at what you will be doing with it.

Here are some reveiws of it.
http://www.hardwaresales.com/Equipm...0-ARC-Inverter-p8439034.html#ReviewsTabAnchor.

But its only 100 some bucks so try it out and give us a reveiw...Bob


----------

